# What do you know about Cougars?



## girlinAZ (Nov 4, 2010)

I went hiking a few weeks ago, things went awry (i went hiking with an idiot who claimed he knew the area, but didnt) long story short we got lost in the woods after dark in the best place in the area to spot black bear. Nothing happpened, thank goodness, and made it back to the trailhead okay.
But...Because it has become one of my favorite stories to tell, I decided it would be a good fit for my english assignment for my college creative writing class.
So, with a tweak here and a truth there and pinch of this and that, it became my english story assignment.
When I turned it in, the reviews I got were that they were disappointed the main characters didnt walk off a cliff or get attacked by a bear or a mountain lion :| 
*So, as the final revision date draws near, I need to add an animal attack to the story. * So...I have a couple questions...Would you FIND MOUNTAIN LION in a Pine/Connifer forest populated with mule deer and smaller mammals? What would a lion do if it happened upon two people and a dog without flashlights tromsping through the woods? Would it stalk them before trying to ambush? Would a camera flash be enough to suprise it away? Would it be more likely to attack if suprised? Would it just try to attack the dog? WHat should you do to ward off an attack when confronted by a cougar?

IF ANYONE CAN ANSWER MY QUESTIONS I WOULD APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that this year, the Cougars can't catch a pass to save their life, rendering the whole offense enemic. 

As for the Cougars you speak of. Yes, they live there. Yes, those things form a prey base. If a cougar comes across two people, it probably wouldn't attack. However, the scenario where a cougar might attack would be if you got separated. Say your boot came untied and you stopped to tie it and your buddy kept hiking. Then you realized the other boot was loose too, so you tied that as well - taking a full minute to do them both, separating you and your buddy by quite a bit. So to catch up, you decide to jog towards him. THAT is when the cougar that was watching you would attack - when you are running away. Cougars love the chase. I've seen them walk within 15 feet of grazing calfs, only to chase a bouncing deer 200 yards away. So the cougar takes off after you, as you are trying to catch up to your buddy. Your buddy hears you yell as the cougar takes you down from behind. Your buddy comes back with the barking dog and is able to chase the cougar off. There ya go. Your story.

As for the dog - not likely to attack you or the dog if you are together and just walking. Like I said, cougars like the chase. It might follow you without you knowing it/seeing it, as much out of curiosity as anything else.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's a short video of a cougar taking down a buck deer,,,,
Its text-book other than the narrator claiming "lions break their preys necks"...

All the one I've seen were exactly like this one, suffocation and then crushing the nose..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's a other short video of a female taking down a doe .......
listen to the people in the vehicle that caught this on film,,its pretty good.


----------

